# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  There are talkers, and there are those that do!

## Rob

Woodstock has installed the first street light type lighting on the Beach! Big up Woodstock!

----------


## fargoman

Hopefully more to come..

----------


## Irieonline

What a great idea. Well done Woodstock Bar and Grill. I was at Woodstock for the first time in april and was very impressed and have nothing but good things to say about that place. Lets hope that more places along the beach do the same. A streetlight every 50 yards or so would be a great addition to the beach. We used to stay and drink at Mi Yard or Errols until the sun came up so we wouldnt have to walk home in the dark. Thats my story and i am sticking to it lol

----------


## Shaggy

very nice, is tht locaton where the 24/7 used to b ?

----------


## DConkle

Very nice!!

----------


## Misti1

This property never ceases to amaze me. It seems that he is always always improving and thinking of great things to add. I am a big fan of the art work and touches he attended to details.  I really like this place.

----------


## Bnewb

> very nice, is tht locaton where the 24/7 used to b ?


Shaggy...Woodstock is between Rooms and Roots Bamboo...not where the old 23/7 was located.

----------


## Captain Oil

Let me be the first, but I am positive not the last, to say I am not in favor.   Wishing the light was a little more subdued and less intrusive.  Just a generic street light not  very attractive.  Something with a little more style .............. like CocoLaPalm's rope light palm trees?

----------


## Papa Georgie

Agree Captain, seems a bit crude.

----------


## Comforts of Home Nursing

Very nice and hope more businesses do this....you mean they should've picked a light that looked more like a palm tree??  :Wink:

----------


## phineasfreakears

Don't like the street light. Sure, lighting makes people feel safer and all that, but a light like that makes me feel like I am out on our city square instead of a tropical island. A few diffused lights around the perimeter would seem a bit more appropriate to me. Just my opinion... Years ago White Sands had a big sodium vapor light on their balcony by the ocean, it did serve as a beacon for me to find my way back, staggering my way down the beach late at night, so in that regard it was ok

----------


## Accompong

*During my time in Jamaica I have come across a couple of situations where people wanted to erect a pole near the beach.  One time was for a web camera and another for a light similar to this one.  Both times, there had to be a permitting and review process, inspections etc. before it was declared "legal".

I was wondering if this light had to be a light like this due to regulations etc..  Perhaps Rob could speak to this.  I am curious.

Decorative rope lights may not fall under these rules and regulations so that may be why they exist or maybe nobody cares to insist they be removed if illegal.  I live and work at a motel in Florida where we can use rope lights on our building but not in the trees except for maybe a holiday weekend or special event but not permanently.

I don't particularly like the introduction of street lights on the beach but with the crime problem I know that "illumination can be the best disinfectant".

Peace and Guidance*

----------


## halfwaytree

Well they installed the new sidewalk so maybe a new lighting system along the beach may be doable at some point. It would be nice if it were all uniformed, and, yes, a little more attractive than just street lighting. Perhaps 100% solar powered, if that is possible.

----------


## Captain Oil

> .you mean they should've picked a light that looked more like a palm tree??


Here is a small commercial example of CCLP lighted palm trees.  CCLP's were locally crafted out of metal pipe bent to resemble a palm tree trunk and re-bar bent to resemble palm tree leaves and wrapped in rope lighting ........ they can be made as big or small as needed  ............   Very attractive and all over their property.

----------


## Bnewb

The government has been asked to set up commercial lighting (street lights) along the beach...this was requested by tourists, residents and hoteliers alike to provide lighting as a means of safety while walking the beach at night.

As this has not yet been provided by the government...a BIG thank you to Woodstock for making your beach area more safely accessible at night!
IMO...I'll take safety before aesthetics...but hopefully in the near future there can be a nice balance of both.




> Well they installed the new sidewalk so maybe a new lighting system along the beach may be doable at some point. It would be nice if it were all uniformed, and, yes, a little more attractive than just street lighting. Perhaps 100% solar powered, if that is possible.


Yes, solar power lights are possible here and have been done commercially through the government. You can see many of these lights on parts of the highway to Kingston...definitely doable. But, as I say that...I wonder how easy solar power is to maintain next to the sea (salt water) and sand.

----------


## booger

They can wrap it to help it blend in better to help with the aesthetics. I think it is nice that the owner is taking steps to improve the overall experience for his customers and hopefully will set the precedent for others to follow.

----------

